# who...



## Chief Zackrai

Who is this Turbo character? I've seen a few things talking about him/her, but I've never really learned what was up with this person. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Green

The most persistent and attentionwhory troll there ever was.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

He joined years ago, did something idiotic and was banned. He came back with a new account, did more idiotic things and was banned again. He attempts this on such a regular basis that it's more or less policy to ban him on sight, because he doesn't even attempt to make good use of whatever "second chances" he thinks he might have.


----------



## spaekle

He's the future communist dictator of the world, man! I suggest you read up.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

...I don't think I've ever noticed it, actually.


----------



## Green

And the from the deepest pits of Tartarus came a horrible monster.... Hades's most ungodly creation yet... it had a face of vomit... limbs of dead bunnies... and its name... was Turbo.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Also he wrote this hilariously bad fanfic called Eric Daemon.

I fondly remember the chapter where Eric ran into a Rocket executive who he defeated because she left all her Pokeballs in the fridge.


----------



## spaekle

Kammington said:


> Also he wrote this hilariously bad fanfic called Eric Daemon.
> 
> I fondly remember the chapter where Eric ran into a Rocket executive who he defeated because she left all her Pokeballs in the fridge.


You mean this?

Man, when he gets that AK-47 we are all so fucked.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

There was a part one as well...


----------



## Autumn

His writing reminds me a hell of a lot of Sonichu.


----------



## Pwnemon

I just read that part 2.

Leafpool, it's funny how he ignored your entire critique.


----------



## Autumn

Pwnemon said:


> I just read that part 2.
> 
> Leafpool, it's funny how he ignored your entire critique.


I didn't think it was so funny at the time. :VVVV

EDIT: Here is part one of the badfic series.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

sreservoir said:


> ...I don't think I've ever noticed it, actually.


You mean you've never seen him around? That's probably because he never makes it out of the Introduction forum before being reported and kicked out. As such, I'd normally never notice him, either, but I can see the infraction forum so I can tell when he's been banned againagainagain.

There should be a custom infraction just for being Turbo.


----------



## Autumn

I propose we actually let him have his second chance until he breaks enough rules to actually /get/ banned. Things are funnier when he sticks around.


----------



## Pwnemon

lol there is. Google "multi-accounting"

I also agree with Leafpool.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I don't mean the existing ban-evasion infraction. I mean there should be an actual "Turbo infraction" just for him.


----------



## Green

I think this is one time the moderators can get away with banning someone for being them.

Turbo must not be popular at school.


----------



## Autumn

Kratos Aurion said:


> I don't mean the existing ban-evasion infraction. I mean there should be an actual "Turbo infraction" just for him.


I know what you meant. I still want him to be allowed to stick around for a while, just to see what happens. 8DDDD


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I was talking to Pwnemon.


----------



## Murkrow

St. Christopher said:


> I think this is one time the moderators can get away with banning someone for being them.


Isn't Terry ban-on-sight too?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I started reading it. OH MY GOD THERE ARE SO MANY RUN ON SENTENCES, and i don't like that, and I think it is annoying, and I should really stop now because people might not get the reference.

That was terrible and I am surprised I can still see.


----------



## Autumn

Kratos Aurion said:


> I was talking to Pwnemon.


oh. whoops.



Rasrap Smurf said:


> Isn't Terry ban-on-sight too?


well Terry's never actually evaded his ban afaik.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

wait, now who's this Terry person?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

He did once, iirc, though I don't recall seeing any actual _evidence_ that it was Terry and not some unrelated idiot who was also doing stupid, bannable things.

EDIT: Terry.T: A more recent idiot than Turbo. Possibly due to being young and immature, but things got to the point where they were ridiculous.


----------



## Autumn

Zackrinian said:


> wait, now who's this Terry person?


this ten-year-old kid who spouted blatant lies and was very full of himself.

Kratos: I must have forgotten about that. o.o


----------



## Green

Terry's some kid who does horrible sprites but thinks he's a professional.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

this one.


----------



## Pwnemon

Did someone say philly? I know a philly. He's banned, and it wasn't on this forum either.


----------



## spaekle

Terry is the best poet whose work I have had the honor of reading.


----------



## Autumn

Pwnemon said:


> Did someone say philly? I know a philly. He's banned, and it wasn't on this forum either.


there was a Philly that was banned here. I never quite understood why he was banned. o.o;

also terry's poems are fucking amazing


----------



## Flora

Pwnemon said:


> Did someone say philly? I know a philly. He's banned, and it wasn't on this forum either.


Yeah, there was a Philly on here; IIRC, he was banned for flaming a nine-year old's roleplay.


----------



## Pwnemon

That definitely sounds like the philly I know. He got banned for being a general ass.


----------



## ....

Here are Turbo's intro threads organized from newest to oldest for our amusement.

Bidoof
Vladimir Lenin's Tweets
Solid Rock
Nova Blast
Rock Wrecker
Terra Force
Digital Hazard
Fist of the Beast King
Burst Mode
Shine Hammer
Terra Destroyer
Eye of Gorgon
Celestial Blade


----------



## Pwnemon

Anyone think that Chao hammer guy was another of his accounts trying to make his Burst Mode look good?

EDIT: Solid Rock link is broken.


----------



## opaltiger

Mawile said:


> Terra Destroyer


Complete with drunk Tailsy.


----------



## Minish

Pwnemon said:


> Leafpool, it's funny how he ignored your entire critique.


You... aren't exactly one to talk, Pwnemon. :b


----------



## Chief Zackrai

... why doesn't he try to pretend to be someone else, at least? That's what I would do. Not that I'd try to come back if I was banned...

Wow. That many times? that's a little insane.


----------



## Autumn

Zackrinian said:


> ... why doesn't he try to pretend to be someone else, at least? That's what I would do. Not that I'd try to come back if I was banned...
> 
> Wow. That many times? that's a little insane.


Because he's stupid.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Many more times than that; those are just the easy-to-find ones on this version of the forums.


----------



## Flora

Zackrinian said:


> ... why doesn't he try to pretend to be someone else, at least? That's what I would do. Not that I'd try to come back if I was banned...


He _did_ try claiming he was his cousin, but it obviously didn't work.


----------



## Autumn

There was also that once where he was like "HERE I'LL HAVE MY GIRLFRIEND PUT IN A GOOD WORD FOR ME" and it was very obvious he wrote it.


----------



## Pwnemon

ILL KILL YOU IF YOU BAN HIM SUCK MY BLACK ASS.


----------



## Green

I once sent a friend request to Turbo when he was Terra Force just to see what happened.

He gladly accepted it.


----------



## spaekle

It'd make a lot more sense to, you know, _not_ make it completely obvious that he is who he is within ten seconds of joining. It's always the exact same goddamn pattern - Digimon attack as his username, MASS-UH-CHEW-SITS, references to communism, YTMND memes shoehorned into his posts, the exact same voice and typing style every time. People who successfully ban evade lay low for a while.


----------



## Green

It's because he wants to show people he's 'changed'.


----------



## Autumn

Spaekle said:


> It'd make a lot more sense to, you know, _not_ make it completely obvious that he is who he is within ten seconds of joining. It's always the exact same goddamn pattern - Digimon attack as his username, MASS-UH-CHEW-SITS, references to communism, YTMND memes shoehorned into his posts, the exact same voice and typing style every time. People who successfully ban evade lay low for a while.


Still reminds me of the creator of Sonichu. WWWWAIT THEY BOTH HAVE AUTISM



St. Christopher said:


> It's because he wants to show people he's 'changed'.


sadly this is true


----------



## Pwnemon

If you want to show you've changed changing helps.


----------



## spaekle

Leafpool said:


> Still reminds me of the creator of Sonichu. WWWWAIT THEY BOTH HAVE AUTISM


JULAAAAAAAAAAAAY

(does Turbo have autism? I thought it was like ADHD or something.)


----------



## Autumn

Spaekle said:


> JULAAAAAAAAAAAAY


HOLY FUCK SOMEONE ELSE HERE ACTUALLY KNOWS WHAT SONICHU IS.



> (does Turbo have autism? I thought it was like ADHD or something.)


he once posted a thread where he was freaking because the government was planning to kill people with mental disorders. iirc he revealed that he had Aspergers/autism (can't remember which) there. even if he didn't he certainly shows several symptoms of it anyway.


----------



## Aisling

Leafpool said:


> HOLY FUCK SOMEONE ELSE HERE ACTUALLY KNOWS WHAT SONICHU IS.


Hey now, I know what Sonichu is. >:T I have probably delved deeper into the pits of Ruckersville than anyone else here. And also PK but I'm usually on top of the new things faster than he is.

Also every time you yell JUULAAAAAY, Chris gets a new PS3. (and you look like a newfag when you do it >:c)


Celestial Blade was Turbo? Oh my god. I've spoken with Turbo. He needed someone to trade with him so he could evolve some stuff, and being the nice person that I am, I obliged, but I had forgotten to turn my voice chat off. He sounded like he had some kind of problem. Not trying to stereotype, but you know how some kids with serious mental issues can't really talk right and kind of sound like they're yelling or whatever all the time even though their voices aren't actually at that volume? That's exactly what he sounded like.


----------



## Green

Well fuck, now I feel bad.


----------



## Autumn

Alraune said:


> Hey now, I know what Sonichu is. >:T I have probably delved deeper into the pits ot Ruckersville than anyone else here. And also PK but I'm usually on top of the new things faster than he is.
> 
> Also every time you yell JUULAAAAAY, Chris gets a new PS3. (and you look like a newfag when you do it >:c)


The girl in your avatar's shirt reminds me of Liquid Chris c:

also Chris already got a new PS3 after he ran over the old one with his car because he thought he would get 9001 dollars for doing so


----------



## Aisling

St. Christopher said:


> Well fuck, now I feel bad.


Nah, don't, that just makes him CWC Lite. We judge the CWC on his actions and refusal to get help, not his asperger's. It doesn't account for every dumbassed thing he does. Same with Turbo.



Leafpool said:


> The girl in your avatar's shirt reminds me of Liquid Chris c:
> 
> also Chris already got a new PS3 after he ran over the old one with his car because he thought he would get 9001 dollars for doing so


I made it in that avatar-creator thing on the website for the Scott Pilgrim movie :U but yes brown stripes are love. I love Liquid Chris. I hope he enjoys his $9001.

And I knew that, but do you want him to have even _more_ new PS3s!?
You and me and PK, we should be buddies.


----------



## Autumn

Alraune said:


> Nah, don't, that just makes him CWC Lite. We judge the CWC on his actions and refusal to get help, not his asperger's. It doesn't account for every dumbassed thing he does. Same with Turbo.


Turbo's not nearly as bad as CWC though. For one thing he doesn't have as much of a presence, for another afaik he only really haunts one particular Pokémon forum instead of Youtube/the entire internet. Oh and presumably he doesn't go and freak real-life girls out by drawing himself fingerbanging them



			
				Alraune said:
			
		

> I made it in that avatar-creator thing on the website for the Scott Pilgrim movie :U but yes brown stripes are love. I love Liquid Chris. I hope he enjoys his $9001.


Liquid Chris is amazing and I want to marry him. ... owait he's already married ; ;



> And I knew that, but do you want him to have even _more_ new PS3s!?


no because it's YOUR TAX DOLLARS AT WORK!

EDIT: 





> You and me and PK, we should be buddies.


I agree :3


----------



## spaekle

lol, I followed CWC for a long time on one of his old channels (the one that eventually got highjacked by someone who posted that "it's okay to be gay" video?). I've been sort of out of the loop ever since. That thing with the other dude saying he's the real CWC was amazing though. 

Turbo's not nearly as bad as him.


----------



## hopeandjoy

You can search for him in Bulbapedia's Writer's Corner, see all the reposts of his "fics", and watch as helpful reviewers and mods slowly go insane.

Personally, I loved it when his "cousin" told us that Turbo was going to commit suicide if he wasn't unbanned.


----------



## Autumn

Ketsu said:


> You can search for him in Bulbapedia's Writer's Corner, see all the reposts of his "fics", and watch as helpful reviewers and mods slowly go insane.
> 
> Also, he has internet Asperger's.


_Really._ Linkplz.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Here you go.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I'm referring to the original Eric Daemon. You know, the one on the old forums.

Terry did make an alt (piplupthingie, iirc). I personally think we should let him back; he must have matured slightly over the course of one year.


----------



## Green

Nope.


----------



## Aisling

Ketsu said:


> Personally, I loved it when his "cousin" told us that Turbo was going to commit suicide if he wasn't unbanned.


Nothing will ever top when he pretended to be his pet lizards.


----------



## Autumn

I REALLY WANT A LINK TO WHEN THIS HAPPENED ; ;


----------



## hopeandjoy

Here's the cousin one.


----------



## Autumn

Ketsu said:


> Here's the cousin one.


no I know what happened /there/ but I want a link to the pet lizards thing ; ;


----------



## hopeandjoy

I think we all do.

Though I do vaguely remember it.


----------



## spaekle

I want a link to this pet lizards thing too. What, was it, like, him roleplaying his lizards, or actually saying he's his lizards and that his lizards want him unbanned? Either way it sounds brilliant.


----------



## Aisling

Spaekle said:


> I want a link to this pet lizards thing too. What, was it, like, him roleplaying his lizards, or actually saying he's his lizards and that his lizards want him unbanned? Either way it sounds brilliant.


His lizards registered and wrote the thread themselves yes

It was like, one of the invisionfree forums or something (whichever ones had the black/red layouts), but I can't really be assed to look. >;


----------



## Green

"fivruicmiervnjmcebnvmxsnocmdenco"

"See, my lizards think I've changed!"


----------



## hopeandjoy

As I go through his threads, trying to find the lizard one, it seems that he really likes saying his parents will sue Butterfree.

Oh, wait, it was on invisonfree?

Aw man, even if we did find it, I wouldn't be able to read it.


----------



## Autumn

I was about to go look for it but it seems Ketsu's already on it

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Green

I'm really afraid of his lizards.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Yep, no lizards here. He was banned last year and I went until 2008.

Someone else is going to need to search invsionfree because I didn't have an account (heck, I wasn't even on the internet).


----------



## Autumn

I'm searching invisionfree now~


----------



## Pwnemon

St. Chris already found it guys.



> "fivruicmiervnjmcebnvmxsnocmdenco"
> 
> "See, my lizards think I've changed!"


----------



## Flora

Pwnemon said:


> St. Chris already found it guys.


My interpretation on that quote was "how the hell could a lizard type it must have been gibberish" as opposed to the _actual_ thread.


----------



## Green

That it was.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Could someone look up Eric Daemon on the old boards as well? I thought it was funny.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Guys, he claimed not only that he had Asperger's, but also that he had ADHD and was Bipolar.

Except for the Bipolar part (when was he ever even remotely happy?) it fits.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

... lizards? boy, this kid is desperate.


----------



## Autumn

I'm not seeming to be having much success on finding him in invisionfree :< if someone else could do that there'd be much appreciation

EDIT: does anyone know what his username was when he did that


----------



## Not Meowth

Mawile said:


> Here are Turbo's intro threads organized from newest to oldest for our amusement.
> 
> Bidoof
> Vladimir Lenin's Tweets
> Solid Rock
> Nova Blast
> Rock Wrecker
> Terra Force
> Digital Hazard
> Fist of the Beast King
> Burst Mode
> Shine Hammer
> Terra Destroyer
> Eye of Gorgon
> Celestial Blade


Pffft I went through looking for Turboaccounts once and got like sixteen.


----------



## ....

Those are just his intro threads.


----------



## Not Meowth

Mawile said:


> Those are just his intro threads.


I know. But he's had intro threads under a few more aliases than that. To wit, Digimon Kaiser, Crimson Mist, Joseph Stalin, Trident Revolver and Concert Crush. So in total that's... nineteen accounts. What.


----------



## ....

And he still comes back.

EDIT: How did I miss this?


----------



## Phantom

He's back again, Crimson Lightning....

You can usually tell him because of the username, usually a Digimon attack.


----------

